# Heat/Lakers Game Thread (Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq)



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm actually shocked PJax has put him in there...

If there's one person on this planet walking around right now with a pound of doo doo in their pants, it's him.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Oh Wow...He Got Dunked On, Then He Dunked Back On Him, Now Shaq Tried To Punch Him??


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Holy ****ing ****.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I don't know what Bynum was thinking picking a fight with the Diesel. He has some balls, though.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum!!!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Dayum...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum earned some nba respect by that dunk

but gave it right back after the stupid forearm


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

That put back dunk by Shaq might be one hte straight up nastiest throwdowns I've seen this season. LMAO, he just straight up raped him.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq with a cheapshot. What a punk.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

That was the funniest **** I've seen in a long time...

Only PJax would throw the kid out there on Shaq, and he gave him a head and shoulders fake and turned and flushed on him...

LOL.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wow!!! Kid is amazing.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> Bynum earned some nba respect by that dunk
> 
> but gave it right back after the stupid forearm


Um he gave it back?? Did Shaq give back respect by throwing a forearm shiver? Shaq got flat out embarassed no matter how much of a fan you are.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq is going to cheapshot him for years. Both on the floor and in the media.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Rawse said:


> Shaq is going to cheapshot him for years. Both on the floor and in the media.


Unless Bynum becomes a star and is dunking on Shaq til Shaq is old and gray.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I just remembered that Shaq called him a delinquent in the summer and Bynum's mom came out firing back to the media.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

LOL, really good stuff to end the half. LMAO.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> Bynum earned some nba respect by that dunk
> 
> but gave it right back after the stupid forearm


No he didn't, the kid is 17 years old and he's playing like he's got some balls...

What's most impressive about it is he did it after Shaq had just dunked on him, knocking his big *** on the floor...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Um he gave it back?? Did Shaq give back respect by throwing a forearm shiver? Shaq got flat out embarassed no matter how much of a fan you are.


flat out embarassed? 

sure. Good spin move by Bynum, but shaq has done that thousands of times in his career. 

but bynum runs down the court and throws a forearm at shaq for no reason....yea, nice way to kind of ruin the best moment of his career so far..


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Damn that was a dunk by Bynum, but he was the one that started that **** with shaq though, you don't through a shiver at shaq and not expect him to do something. Bynum did well but shaq raped him on that dunk.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

That Bynum spin and dunk on Shaq was nice and all, but that Shaq posterization on Bynum is one of the top 5 dunks so far this season.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum's push was on Shaq's arm, similar to a forearm in the back in the post to prevent a player from getting deeper position. It wasn't that bad at all. 

Shaq grabbed Bynum's arm and went after Bynum's neck with the elbow. 

A push in the arm and a push in the neck are completely different, that's the difference between Kobe being suspended two games and Wade not getting suspended. Heat fans should understand this. 

Shaq is lucky to be in the game.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> flat out embarassed?
> 
> sure. Good spin move by Bynum, but shaq has done that thousands of times in his career.
> 
> but bynum runs down the court and throws a forearm at shaq for no reason....yea, nice way to kind of ruin the best moment of his career so far..


That move will be remembered just like Prince's spin on Lebron. It's a big moment, not one of thousands.

Bynum didn't throw a forearm, he bumped into him. He didn't ruin anything. He was just pumped up.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Shaq with a cheapshot. What a punk.


yeah just like Bryant with the cheapshot agasint Miller.

they are both punks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Unless Bynum becomes a star and is dunking on Shaq til Shaq is old and gray.


No, Shaq will still cheapshot him. Because in Shaq's mind, he's the MDP until the day he retires. And then even after that.

And O'Neal probably should have been thrown out. That forearm was close to the neck/head. But after watching Violet Palmer and Dick Bavetta **** up every single call tonight at the FEF, I'm not going to expect someone to eject Shaq on national television.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Nobody's a punk. Bynum was overly pumped up and Shaq didn't appreciate the disrespect. This isn't Shaq-Kobe II. We aren't going to be waiting to see if Bynum and Shaq embrace when they meet next year lol.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum shook his *** with the fake turnaround, planted him in his shoes, than boomed on his a$$. Bynum was pumped gave him a bump, then Shaq obviously emberassed infront of his old home crowd by the new rookie...slowly holds the kid nearest arm..and delivers a huge elbow to Bynum's throat/face...that was major league bogus. Shaq should have known the kid was just pumped to play his idol.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I bet a million dollars Shaq doesnt get suspended or even fined for that stupid swing at Bynum. If you condone that bs then whatever.. Maybe Drew did too much but that wasnt really called for from Shaq..


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Fair enough.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> yeah just like Bryant with the cheapshot agasint Miller.
> 
> they are both punks.


They were pretty much the same type of cheapshot. I've never thought more lowly of Kobe than at that moment, what he did to Miller was just messed up. This stuff is more characteristic of Shaq though, he gets his feelings hurt easier.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Bynum's push was on Shaq's arm, similar to a forearm in the back in the post to prevent a player from getting deeper position. It wasn't that bad at all.
> 
> Shaq grabbed Bynum's arm and went after Bynum's neck with the elbow.
> 
> ...


I agree.

Bynum did a rookie move by letting the adrenaline get to him and bump Shaq, but Shaqs forearm above the neck will probably get him a fine at the least, but Im not sure about a suspension.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Somewhere on the net there's a video clip of this already....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> *Bynum didn't throw a forearm*, he bumped into him. He didn't ruin anything. He was just pumped up.


lol. Watch the replay and get back without your bs.

he was pumped up, I agree with that. I dont see much problem with what he did actually. But he did make himself look like an idiot who cant control his emotions after such a nice play by him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> They were pretty much the same type of cheapshot. I've never thought more lowly of Kobe than at that moment, what he did to Miller was just messed up. This stuff is more characteristic of Shaq though, he gets his feelings hurt easier.


funny because i seen Kobe retailate more so then Shaq.

anyways pretty obvious Byeum was giving the eye to Shaq i think both were at faults.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol. Watch the replay and get back without your bs.
> 
> he was pumped up, I agree with that. I dont see much problem with what he did actually. But he did make himself look like an idiot who cant control his emotions after such a nice play by him.


Dude he's 17 years old. You're 18...think about it if you dunked on Shaq. Go back to my other post. I think what both Bynum and Shaq did were completely understandable given the situation.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> They were pretty much the same type of cheapshot. I've never thought more lowly of Kobe than at that moment, what he did to Miller was just messed up. This stuff is more characteristic of Shaq though, he gets his feelings hurt easier.


lol, shaq barely connected and flat jacked up miller with his shot.....just like kobe fans to turn things completely around

and characteristic of shaq....shaq doesnt get in many fights. Kobe has been the hothead lately. Much more characteristic of him.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Why must Kobe be brought up in every thread?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Brian34Cook said:


> I bet a million dollars Shaq doesnt get suspended or even fined for that stupid swing at Bynum. If you condone that bs then whatever.. Maybe Drew did too much but that wasnt really called for from Shaq..


I bet he does and Kobe only got 2 games, Shaq will get about min 5 games because right now he doesnt have the respect of the NBA like Kobe.
Shaq has the most influence in the Media then in the NBA, NBA loves Kobe should have gotten about 5 games IMO.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Dude he's 17 years old. You're 18...think about it if you dunked on Shaq. Go back to my other post. I think what both Bynum and Shaq did were completely understandable given the situation.


alright, yea, hes 17. Still doesnt change the fact that he couldnt control his emotions in that situation

like i said, I dont fault him, or have much of a problem with it. Just the way it was

what I dont like is people calling shaq a punk for what happened. Some people need to see things both ways. At least you are one who seems to


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Like A Breath said:


> Why must Kobe be brought up in every thread?


Why do people ask that in every thread?


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Dude he's 17 years old. You're 18...think about it if you dunked on Shaq. Go back to my other post. I think what both Bynum and Shaq did were completely understandable given the situation.


EXACTLY. It was less the little forearm that Bynum threw do to being pumped up, it was more the fact that Shaq just got COMPLETELY emberassed on a one on one play which probably pushed him to that pathetic act. Bynum deserves to be defended in this case. He's 18 and he just faked the hell out of his idol, then threw down a dunk on him. ANYBODY would be pumped. Kobe mentions his first meeting against his idol, MJ. Shaq should have let it slide and just said something to Bynum, instead of holding his one arm and giving a huge cheapshot with his massive elbows.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> I bet he does and Kobe only got 2 games, Shaq will get about min 5 games because right now he doesnt have the respect of the NBA like Kobe.
> Shaq has the most influence in the Media then in the NBA, NBA loves Kobe should have gotten about 5 games IMO.


Shaq ain't getting 5 games....he'll probably get a fine, I'd be surprised if he got 1 game. Kobe's cheapshot was much worse IMO.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Cause Kobe is the best and most exciting player in the league...it's why he's brought up in every thread.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum is 18, not 17.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wow. After getting absolutely nutted on by Shaq (the worst nut of the season), Bynum comes back and outquicks him for an isolation dunk on his face. That's impressive for an 18 year old, I thought he might crawl into a hole after such a vicious putback dunk. 

And lmao at Heat fans pretending Bynum started all that. A forearm to Shaq's arm to deny him position deserves a forearm to the dome? :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Props to Bynum for not backing down to Shaq. I'm sorry he got his feelings hurt for a little bump. Good thing Bynum is 18 now. Striking a minor is usually frowned upon.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



EHL said:


> And lmao at Heat fans pretending Bynum started all that. *A forearm to Shaq's arm to deny him position* deserves a forearm to the dome? :laugh:


 :rofl:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Shaq ain't getting 5 games....he'll probably get a fine, I'd be surprised if he got 1 game. Kobe's cheapshot was much worse IMO.


Kobe made more contact and also thought about what he was going to do for at least 20 minutes before he actually did it.

And Shaq was at least _kinda_ provoked.

I could watch that whole Bynum-Shaq sequence over and over and over and over...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Bynum just endeared himself to every sports radio personality around here...that's probably why he did it. Shaq won't get any games, Dikembe does the same thing pretty much every game and he never gets called for anything.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

lol. the altercation between shaq and bynum was not THAT serious. really.

entertaining? very


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

This could be the best Lakers-Heat game yet if the Heat could get back in it...sheesh.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

He was just pumped, and slightly bumped Shaq. Do you think that bump effected big old Shaq in the slightest? No... He had just been emberassed and he got upset and threw one to his dome. And if you noticed, Bynum didn't retaliate in the slightest.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

What the Hell was Miami thinking this offseason...they should of overpaid for the scrubby Damon Jones just for the sake of continuity.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

P.S. Mihm is giving Shaq the "bidness"... and the Lakers are starting to look like a pretty good squad. And Shaq is just plain looking old and slow now. And he was never a motivated person to begin with.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> This could be the best Lakers-Heat game yet if the Heat could get back in it...sheesh.


But it's been the worst so far.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



SPMJ said:


> But it's been the worst so far.


Hell Naw...
Laker's kicking a$$!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Whack Arnolds said:


> He was just pumped, and slightly bumped Shaq. Do you think that bump effected big old Shaq in the slightest? No... He had just been emberassed and he got upset and threw one to his dome. And if you noticed, Bynum didn't retaliate in the slightest.


Yeah, clearly Shaq was more upset about being dunked on. Don't tell some of these Heat fans though, they would defend Shaq if he threw Bynum to the floor and legdropped him, then they would say it's unjust when he got suspended.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



SPMJ said:


> But it's been the worst so far.


Not entertainment-wise.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, clearly Shaq was more upset about being dunked on. Don't tell some of these Heat fans though, they would defend Shaq if he threw Bynum to the floor and legdropped him, then they would say it's unjust when he got suspended.


Man I'd love to see that!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq can't leg drop, let's be serious. He's obviously the type to stomp repeatedly and then go for the steel chair.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq picks 4th. He's in foul trouble pretty much every night this season. Looks so washed up.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Yeah, clearly Shaq was more upset about being dunked on. Don't tell some of these Heat fans though, they would defend Shaq if he threw Bynum to the floor and legdropped him, then they would say it's unjust when he got suspended.


Thank you, props for recognizing.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Like A Breath said:


> Shaq can't leg drop, let's be serious. He's obviously the type to stomp repeatedly and then go for the steel chair.


Good call. I agree.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I have no problem with either thing. I liked what I saw from Bynum though. He got USED by Shaq. I thought he was just gonna hang his head and play passively. INSTEAD, he ran up court, CALLED for the ball, and went RIGHT AT Shaq for the head and shoulder fake, into the dunk. I haven't seen anyone go at Shaq like that, after just having been OWNED, since Hakeem Olajuwon. 

Great play by an 18 yr old. VERY reminiscent of the 19 yr old Kobe Bryant, who didn't start for his own team, but actually DARE go at MJ.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Joey Crawford is going nuts again


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Cook ejected for saying a cuss word and slapping the floor. Shaq stays in the game after throwing his huge elbows into Bynum's neck. 

This league is so consistent. :rofl:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



One on One said:


> Joey Crawford is going nuts again


yup, he is definately one of the worst refs in the game

he gets personally effected by what players say to him and has a quick trigger for t's. Cook didnt deserve to get ejected


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Joey Crawford IS nuts. And that's one of the problems with refs. They think they're part of the show now, so they get egos. Like people come to a game to see them eject people.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I hate Crawford. He thinks he's THE star of the NBA. 

btw, Before other Laker fans start screaming about Cook being ejected and Shaq being allowed to stay, think back to Memphis Game. Kobe was allowed to hit Miller in the throat and they had to get the game in control and QUICKLY T'd up Fratello once and Eddie got TOSSED. 

Have to get the game under control. Good call, even though I hate it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

A technical foul on Brian Cook??

Some horrible-*** officiating on these TNT games tonight. These old, crotchety dumb****s like Joey Crawford and Dick Bavetta think they're the whole ****ing show. Just because Bavetta's been officiating since Naismith was in junior high, he thinks he's the goddamn center The entire reason people pay the NBA any goddamn money is to see Violet Palmer show us how a ****ing whistle works.

Well, **** these refs. I hope they die horribly and as soon as possible. It'd be great for the game.

There. I feel better.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> yup, he is definately one of the worst refs in the game
> 
> he gets personally effected by what players say to him and has a quick trigger for t's. Cook didnt deserve to get ejected


Yep...I made a thread about this last year and most people seemed to agree. He gets personal vendettas against players. He really does not like Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Cook ejected for saying a cuss word and slapping the floor. Shaq stays in the game after throwing his huge elbows into Bynum's neck.
> 
> This league is so consistent. :rofl:


Preach brother. Preach.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

OH well Brian Cook is gone...back to action.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Brian Cook is such an uncontrollable thug, it was about time someone stood up to him.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Like A Breath said:


> Brian Cook is such an uncontrollable thug, it was about time someone stood up to him.


Yeah I'm glad Ray Allen got suspended too, time to get these "thugs" outta here! :rotf:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Cook ejected for saying a cuss word and slapping the floor. Shaq stays in the game after throwing his huge elbows into Bynum's neck.
> 
> This league is so consistent. :rofl:


If that bothers the people whose favorite teams get the benefit of the bulk of the ****ty calls, then you can imagine how I feel.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Lakers doing everything they can to give the Heat the game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wade's running wild. LA will have to stop guarding him 1-on-1.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

at least the heat are not giving up on this game....9 points down with the ball.....

if heat win this game, I see the makings of a rather long winning streak (about 10 games. Tonight would be 5) with some home games coming up....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I agree they should double Wade and Kobe.

both both pass well out of a double team and get teammates open look.

sucks though that Miami is missing open shots.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Stars get the preferential treatment. I thought Kobe deserved to be ejected in the Memphis game and I think Shaq deserved it tonight. Considering Kobe DIDN'T get ejected, Shaq, being another superstar, shouldn't get ejected either. I don't agree with it, but I understand it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Rawse said:


> If that bothers the people whose favorite teams get the benefit of the bulk of the ****ty calls, then you can imagine how I feel.


Hey, I'm a Bulls fan. They get less calls than anyone in the league. I know how it is.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Devean with a NICE block, btw!!!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wade down...


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Damn! Wade is down. Looks like he may have either rolled the ankle or pulled something. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Game over if he's not returning.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

shoot...im going to my first heat game of the year on friday....hopefully wade plays


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Hey, I'm a Bulls fan. They get less calls than anyone in the league. I know how it is.


I think we know what team I'm talking about. :grinning:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wade slapped his hand against the floor after he fell down.

T him up, Uncle Fester...


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Wade couldn't stay in front of Sasha Vujacic on that last Lakers posession, nor could he get the lift for the fadeaway on the preious Heat posession. He needs to sit, IMO. It's only one game. They have bigger goals than beating the Lakers, no need to risk the season for a game against a team fighting for playoff position.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Lakers need to get back to the triangle. That's what got 'em such a big lead, and running away from it has gotten Miami back. Keep Odom involved....I don't know Y he doesn't handle the ball more. Pippen had the rock in his hands all the time.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

So, who likes Kobe more now? I bet Rawse does.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Rawse said:


> Wade slapped his hand against the floor after he fell down.
> 
> T him up, Uncle Fester...


lmao.

This is by far one of the worst officiated games of the year. Not because the foul calls are that bad (they're inconsistent on both sides), but because these loser officials truly believe they need to "control" this game so no one "hurts" each other.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



magic_bryant said:


> Wade couldn't stay in front of Sasha Vujacic on that last Lakers posession, nor could he get the lift for the fadeaway on the preious Heat posession. He needs to sit, IMO. It's only one game. They have bigger goals than beating the Lakers, no need to risk the season for a game against a team fighting for playoff position.


yep, good obervation, and I agree


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

zo is doing his thing


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

see, this is the reason zo gets dunked on once in a while.......so many people go after him and he goes after every one of the shots in his direction


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Odom handles the ball a ton. The problem when he has it is that he becomes too passive and doesn't realize he can throw a swing pass then flash down to the post if he wanted. He just passes and stays out at the three line.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

you know what, I actually like the style of basketball kobe has played tonight... a good mix of shooting and passing

lets see if that continues in a close game now


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> you know what, I actually like the style of basketball kobe has played tonight... a good mix of shooting and passing
> 
> lets see if that continues in a close game now


Its very... in the flow of hte game.

but its the 4th quarter. He'll start his shooting spree soon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Spriggan said:


> So, who likes Kobe more now? I bet Rawse does.


I've been busy knifing up my Dick Bavetta voodoo doll. What happened?

*rewinds TiVo*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Does Antoine Walker actually expect to make some of the **** he throws at the rim, or is he _that_ confident in Miami's offensive rebounding.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Kwame fouls out. Gonna take some GREAT offense to win the game at this point.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Odom = KG


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ahh, and theres the game

congrats la, outplayed Miami tonight


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Wade needs to get the three-point in his game.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

When Kobe plays like that, he looks SOO much like MJ. He was just catching and shooting. Great play by the Lakers. Almost gave it away though with some sloppy play in the 3rd as they've done NUMEROUS times this year when they've been ahead BIG at the half.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Great game by the Lakers and Kobe, it was about time he beat Shaq. :clap:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

"So how's it feel to finally beat Shaq?"

"Who?"

Cmon Kobe, stir things up again! =)


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Kobe was the best player on the floor tonight, but Wade almost played him even. The difference was Lamar Odom outplayed Shaquille O'Neal in the battle of the sidekicks. Both teams got good contributions from the roleplayers outside of those four guys. Zo, Haslem and Posey played well for Miami. George played really well tonight for LA outside of Kobe and Odom. 

Good win for the Lakers. Not a terrible loss for the Heat, last game of a big road trip, so it's acceptable.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

One on One said:


> "So how's it feel to finally beat Shaq?"
> 
> "Who?"
> 
> Cmon Kobe, stir things up again! =)


LOL

anyways, i hope this makes Shaq feel like a loser(him knowing he hasnt done much for the Heat this past week LOL) Heat needs shaq to get off his happy-meal-*** and play some basketball


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Is it just me... or do all of Wades 3's fall short? It's like... He's not strong enough to shoot that far, but I know he is... It's kinda awkward...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The Heat look like a better team when Zo is out on the floor instead of Shaq. T


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Is it just me... or do all of Wades 3's fall short? It's like... He's not strong enough to shoot that far, but I know he is... It's kinda awkward...



could be the point of his release, and the rhythm


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Not a terrible loss for the Heat, last game of a big road trip, so it's acceptable.


the way the heat played in the first half is never acceptable

showed some effort in the second half, but we just didnt show up in the first 2 quarters, dug a deep hole, and thats never acceptable, especially in whats considered a very good game. We needed effort all 4 quarters


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe was the best player on the floor tonight, but Wade almost played him even. The difference was Lamar Odom outplayed Shaquille O'Neal in the battle of the sidekicks. Both teams got good contributions from the roleplayers outside of those four guys. Zo, Haslem and Posey played well for Miami. George played really well tonight for LA outside of Kobe and Odom.
> 
> Good win for the Lakers. Not a terrible loss for the Heat, last game of a big road trip, so it's acceptable.


a road trip of two weeks straight going up and down out West(longest road trip in Heat franchise).
Still, the game was winnable for the Heat. Give credit to LA, at least the game was exciting


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

S-Star said:


> Is it just me... or do all of Wades 3's fall short? It's like... He's not strong enough to shoot that far, but I know he is... It's kinda awkward...


yeah i noticed but he was doing fine with just attacking the rim but he was injured so he didnt give it his all.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Is it just me... or do all of Wades 3's fall short? It's like... He's not strong enough to shoot that far, but I know he is... It's kinda awkward...


90% of Wade shots today came off lay-ups, its great that he's so effective in doing that but if he just improved on his jumpshots, he could be something special!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I can't imagine how good Wade would be if he could add the long range jumper/3-point shot to his game.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

I must say I am not impressed. It's almost half way through the season and the Heat looks nowhere to be a dominant team

I hate to say this but it really looks like we can expect the Pistons to represent the East again in a smooth fashion


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> 90% of Wade shots today came off lay-ups, its great that he's so effective in doing that but if he just improved on his jumpshots, he could be something special!


midrange its already there 3pt shot nah last thing i would want Wade to become is another Baron Davis.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> I can't imagine how good Wade would be if he could add the long range jumper/3-point shot to his game.


Assuming that he doesnt become 03-04 Kobe and start jacking them up from 30 feet out


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

EHL said:


> I can't imagine how good Wade would be if he could add the long range jumper/3-point shot to his game.


Imagine Kobe.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> 90% of Wade shots today came off lay-ups, its great that he's so effective in doing that but if he just improved on his jumpshots, he could be something special!


he is something special even without the 3 point shot........wade has been amazing lately, and this entire season as well as last season

26, 7 apg , and 6 rpg on 48% shooting. No way to argue against it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

HallOfFamer said:


> Imagine Kobe.


nah more like MJ oh sorry.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> he is something special even without the 3 point shot........wade has been amazing lately, and this entire season as well as last season
> 
> 26, 7 apg , and 6 rpg on 48% shooting. No way to argue against it.


Yeah but imagin if he could shot the 3? he would benefit the heat so much in clutch situations when they needed those buckets. Thats something missing on his game and IMO is very important for an elite swingman to have.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

GoDWade said:


> I must say I am not impressed. It's almost half way through the season and the Heat looks nowhere to be a dominant team
> 
> I hate to say this but it really looks like we can expect the Pistons to represent the East again in a smooth fashion


no one outside of Shaq and Wade has a real role on the team. Not to mention that Shaq has not played close to the level that he did last season.

WAlker is just... blegh..


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq is not clutch, he miss freethrows. :biggrin:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade is an amazing player, and will continue to be I'm guessing. Alonzo Mourning has been stellar this season as well in any role they put him in. 

Outside of those two, the Miami Heat look pretty lackluster out there relative to their expectations.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dwyane Wade should improve his range, but should play the exact same way. I wish Kobe would take a lesson from him and stop chucking threes.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> no one outside of Shaq and Wade has a real role on the team. Not to mention that Shaq has not played close to the level that he did last season.
> 
> WAlker is just... blegh..



yeah, I must say I am also very disappointed at Shaq...even though he is the big reason why Miami has become a contender he might also just be the opposite where he is the reason why the Heat cannot establish itself as a dominant team

Walker...yeah...I guess we can't fault for Riley being optimistic when he signed him, right?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Dwyane Wade should improve his range, but should play the exact same way. I wish Kobe would take a lesson from him and stop chucking threes.


Everytime he drives, the second he gets the slightest bit of daylight, you can expect him to pull up and shoot a jumper.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Yeah but imagin if he could shot the 3? he would benefit the heat so much in clutch situations when they needed those buckets. Thats something missing on his game and IMO is very important for an elite swingman to have.


it definately would be benficial given he doesnt fall in love with it

he is a special player and a superstar without it though. Every player has a weakness. Wade's is the 3 pt shot. He has the all around game and talent to make up for it.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

I am surprised that Kobe has not posted up more often. He is got the height and the skills to do it


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it definately would be benficial given he doesnt fall in love with it
> 
> he is a special player and a superstar without it though. Every player has a weakness. Wade's is the 3 pt shot. He has the all around game and talent to make up for it.


 I'd rather my weakness be from the three point line than the midrange jumpshot as a perimeter player. That's just me though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> I am surprised that Kobe has not posted up more often. He is got the height and the skills to do it


The high post game from the free throw line extended is a big part of his game.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The high post game from the free throw line extended is a big part of his game.



I would like to see him do that more often though, in relation to him taking 3 pointers


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

I'll tell you this...D. Wade (chi-town represent) and Kobe are 2 of my favorite players...but if D. Wade enhanced his mid range J to automatic, and added a long ball he could drain when needed, he could be better than Kobe.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Whack Arnolds said:


> I'll tell you this...D. Wade (chi-town represent) and Kobe are 2 of my favorite players...but if D. Wade enhanced his mid range J to automatic, and added a long ball he could drain when needed, he could be better than Kobe.


Very true. Wade's already more explosive than Kobe, adding those skills might be the nail in the coffin. I say this because I have no doubt he will continue to have spectacular postseasons like he has had the last two years.


----------



## Sugo (Jan 3, 2006)

D Wade will be phenommenal...he allreay is...and i think his jumper will come to him sooner rather than later...as for Kobe...he is one of the greatest players in history of the game, not just in NBA in present...but I dont think Lakers will get far with this team...

Heat will be much better post season team, and i see them at least in East finals


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Whack Arnolds said:


> I'll tell you this...D. Wade (chi-town represent) and Kobe are 2 of my favorite players...but if D. Wade enhanced his mid range J to automatic, and added a long ball he could drain when needed, he could be better than Kobe.





EHL said:


> Very true. Wade's already more explosive than Kobe, adding those skills might be the nail in the coffin. I say this because I have no doubt he will continue to have spectacular postseasons like he has had the last two years.


You two guys are CRAZY!! Wade more explosive than Kobe? Are you serious?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Wade is definitely more explosive than Kobe now, or at any other point in Kobe's career. Maybe you're thinking of agility? Kobe has agility on Wade, but not quickness or explosiveness. Wade is probably the quickest and most explosive player in the league next to Tony Parker and Allen Iverson.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Wade and Alonzo are he only 2 players who bring it on every game for the heat.

Rest including shaq can not be relied upon to deliver.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

EHL said:


> ^ Wade is definitely more explosive than Kobe now, or at any other point in Kobe's career. Maybe you're thinking of agility? Kobe has agility on Wade, but not quickness or explosiveness. Wade is probably the quickest and most explosive player in the league next to Tony Parker and Allen Iverson.


I still disagree, but I have to understand this is about opinion.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

why are ppl saying shaq gave bynum a forearm to his throat? stop it. it was to his shoulder. geez. and bynum didnt fake shaq. that's what i thought first, but in the replay i saw that shaq was leaning his weight on bynum and andrew did a nice move in spinning away from the weight, thats why shaq fell a little forward. and bynum acted like a fool after what he did. he's lucky phil didnt play him anymore (except for one meaningless minute). shaq qould have dropped 50 on all facials.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

duncan2k5 said:


> why are ppl saying shaq gave bynum a forearm to his throat? stop it. it was to his shoulder. geez. and bynum didnt fake shaq. that's what i thought first, but in the replay i saw that shaq was leaning his weight on bynum and andrew did a nice move in spinning away from the weight, thats why shaq fell a little forward. and bynum acted like a fool after what he did. he's lucky phil didnt play him anymore (except for one meaningless minute). *shaq qould have dropped 50 on all facials*.


This is not the Shaq that used to do that against the Spurs. :biggrin: 

With Shaq, it's more probable he'll eat 50 donuts than score 50 points.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Air Fly said:


> Wow!!! Kid is amazing.


:yes:

He was my pick to select in the draft..well in the second round but Bynum is cool.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

EHL said:


> ^ Wade is definitely more explosive than Kobe now, or at any other point in Kobe's career. Maybe you're thinking of agility? Kobe has agility on Wade, but not quickness or explosiveness. Wade is probably the quickest and most explosive player in the league next to Tony Parker and Allen Iverson.


Wade can get to the basket at will, just like MJ. You could see Kobe giving him some freedom on the perimeter because he was afraid of Wade's quickness. Kobe, for all of his great athletic ability, has never had a great first step. If Wade could consistently hit the outside jumper, defenders would have no answer for him. Get too close and he's by you. Play too far off him and he'll nail jumpers in your face.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> and bynum didnt fake shaq. that's what i thought first, but in the replay i saw that shaq was leaning his weight on bynum and andrew did a nice move in spinning away from the weight, thats why shaq fell a little forward.


This is so funny because first you say, Bynum didn't fake Shaq.... then you go on to explain how he faked Shaq. :laugh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

kisstherim said:


>


Thanks!

...and you've been repped!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

That Bynum-Shaq sequence was the best sequence of the year so far! 


Fictional Dialogue

After Bynum gets dunked on...


Bynum: Why don't you go **** yourself Shaq!
Kobe: WHOA. I don't believe what I'm hearing. Check out the BALLS on this kid. Hey Bynum this is for you [tosses money at Bynum]
Kobe. That's the way. You don't take **** from nobody.


----------



## B-Scott (Jan 17, 2006)

kobe doesnt need to be exactly as explosive as Wade because kobe has the Mid-range jumper,and 3 point shot. Kobe also has the ability to post up and shoot over defenders. Kobe reminds me more of 1993 MJ. Wade is more like 1986 MJ without the jumper.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq's cheapshot on Bynum reminded me of the one he gave Yao on the head a couple years ago, when Yao was a sophomore and dominating him in one of the games. He really doesn't like being shown up.

And I'm sorry if this is offensive, but female refs have no place in the NBA. Violet Palmer for one has proven this time and time again.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> And I'm sorry if this is offensive, but female refs have no place in the NBA. Violet Palmer for one has proven this time and time again.



Male pig! 

:laugh:


----------



## Halipender (Aug 9, 2005)

So much hate on Shaq..everybody talkin bout Bynum shaking shaq and even some people dunked ON him. It was actually Shaq that dunked ON Bynum and made him fal to the ground


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Halipender said:


> So much hate on Shaq..everybody talkin bout Bynum shaking shaq and even some people dunked ON him. It was actually Shaq that dunked ON Bynum and made him fal to the ground


Don't get mad cuz a rookie gave Shaq the shake in bake and he almost fell on his face while the kid was jammin it down!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Shaq's cheapshot on Bynum reminded me of the one he gave Yao on the head a couple years ago, when Yao was a sophomore and dominating him in one of the games. He really doesn't like being shown up.
> 
> And I'm sorry if this is offensive, but female refs have no place in the NBA. Violet Palmer for one has proven this time and time again.


 Agreed.... With both parts...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

Shaq doesn't like being shown up? He just dunked all over Bynum on the other end and put Bynum on the floor.

Did he get shown up? No...he got cheap-shotted by Bynum and isn't gonna take that from a nobody in this league. I would've done the same thing. Bynum jumped around like he won the championship and then took a shot at Shaq, he's lucky that he only got a shot in the chest......

Bynum's face was priceless though....from being so excited to scared ****less in .5 seconds


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Shaq doesn't like being shown up? He just dunked all over Bynum on the other end and put Bynum on the floor.
> 
> Did he get shown up? No...he got cheap-shotted by Bynum and isn't gonna take that from a nobody in this league. I would've done the same thing. Bynum jumped around like he won the championship and then took a shot at Shaq, he's lucky that he only got a shot in the chest......
> 
> Bynum's face was priceless though....from being so excited to scared ****less in .5 seconds


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

It's awesome when a fan feels like he has to defend his favorite player and goes through ridiculous lengths to do so. Believe me, I know, being a Kobe fan.

Bynum cheap-shotted Shaq? :laugh: That might be the most untrue thing I have ever read on this site. Bynum isn't that dumb, he doesn't want to get into a fight with Shaq. Funnily enough, he doesn't have to because he knows that *the NBA is about playing BASKETBALL, NOT FIGHTING*. Maybe nobody informed you or Shaq about that...

Watch the video...you'll clearly see that Bynum bodied up on Shaq to play defense and the Diesel gave him a punk *** cheap-shot because he got completely embarrassed by an 18-year old kid. What happened says a lot about Shaq...he is far from a "class act" and is obviously becoming slower and slower as the days go by.

Educate yourself: http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...team&video=team


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

duncan2k5 said:


> why are ppl saying shaq gave bynum a forearm to his throat? stop it. it was to his shoulder. geez.












From the replay, it looked like the shoulder/chest area. A picture is worth a thousand words...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

As shown above, Shaq clearly didn't get anywhere near Bynum's face. 

LMAO. The lengths some people will go to to defend a clear cheap shot.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Halipender said:


> So much hate on Shaq..everybody talkin bout Bynum shaking shaq and even some people dunked ON him. It was actually Shaq that dunked ON Bynum and made him fal to the ground


Bynum actually responded to Shaq dunking on him by going to the other end and shaking Shaq out of his boots and dunking on him. Shaq responded to being dunked on by taking a swing at Bynum. It's a clear difference. 

But don't tell the spin doctors in Miami trying to portray Shaq as an angel who was just defending himself. Everyone who isn't wearing the black and red sunglasses knows Shaq was clearly in the wrong bigtime.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Bynum actually responded to Shaq dunking on him by going to the other end and shaking Shaq out of his boots and dunking on him. Shaq responded to being dunked on by taking a swing at Bynum. It's a clear difference.
> 
> But don't tell the spin doctors in Miami trying to portray Shaq as an angel who was just defending himself. Everyone who isn't wearing the black and red sunglasses knows Shaq was clearly in the wrong bigtime.



nice bait


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So funny to see _some_ Laker fans get all on Shaq whining about how the NBA isn't about fighting then defended Kobe when he gave a BLATANT cheap shot to Mike Miller which in my opinion could have definitely been more harmful to Miller than that was to Bynum. BTW I'd take getting shook all day then getting absolutely obliterated on a dunk and falling to the ground. But that's just me...


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Kobe was the best player on the floor tonight, but Wade almost played him even. The difference was Lamar Odom outplayed Shaquille O'Neal in the battle of the sidekicks. Both teams got good contributions from the roleplayers outside of those four guys. Zo, Haslem and Posey played well for Miami. George played really well tonight for LA outside of Kobe and Odom.
> 
> Good win for the Lakers. Not a terrible loss for the Heat, last game of a big road trip, so it's acceptable.


At least their road trip was spread out with almost no back to backs. The Lakers last road trip had a few back to backs including the game on Christmas Day at the Heat. The Lakers just came with a lot of effort and aggression this game. I think they were simply tired of staying close with Miami but always losing in the end. It was great seeing Odom really looking to score for a change.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Shaq's cheapshot on Bynum reminded me of the one he gave Yao on the head a couple years ago, when Yao was a sophomore and dominating him in one of the games. He really doesn't like being shown up.
> 
> And I'm sorry if this is offensive, but female refs have no place in the NBA. Violet Palmer for one has proven this time and time again.


Maybe it's not female refs just Violet Palmer. She is BY FAR the worst official in the NBA. Everytime I see that she's officiating the game... I just think to myself... ****!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Shaq's cheapshot on Bynum reminded me of the one he gave Yao on the head a couple years ago, when Yao was a sophomore and dominating him in one of the games. He really doesn't like being shown up.
> 
> And I'm sorry if this is offensive, but female refs have no place in the NBA. Violet Palmer for one has proven this time and time again.


I don't want to say that female referees are incapable of officating NBA games.

But Violet Palmer is completely and indisputably incompetant. 

And on a related note, Dick Bavetta needs someone to check him into the nearest nursing home and forget to feed him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

I'm pretty sure Palmer is the only female ref in the NBA, I switch between games alot on League Pass and haven't noticed another female ref. The worst part is how she never admits her bad calls, atleast Bavetta will go to the player and say, "my bad".


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

S-Star said:


> So funny to see _some_ Laker fans get all on Shaq whining about how the NBA isn't about fighting then defended Kobe when he gave a BLATANT cheap shot to Mike Miller which in my opinion could have definitely been more harmful to Miller than that was to Bynum. BTW I'd take getting shook all day then getting absolutely obliterated on a dunk and falling to the ground. But that's just me...


If you're referring to me, I never defended Kobe for his ambush on Miller. That was one of the lowpoints in his career, in my opinion. He deserved the two games he sat out, and Shaq deserves the same punishment, but like I said, the league will show it's inconsistency with the way they will ignore this elbow to the neck like it never happened.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*



Damian Necronamous said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> It's awesome when a fan feels like he has to defend his favorite player and goes through ridiculous lengths to do so. Believe me, I know, being a Kobe fan.
> 
> ...


hahahaha

He bodied him up to play defense? Kareem teach him that too??? Maybe you've never played basketball, but Bynum did nothing to body him up on the block, he took a shot at Shaq. You think Shaq reacted like that for no reason? Amazing concept you came up with down there in Laker Land......

You can ignore the shot Bynum took at Shaq just like you're ignoring the fact that Bynum got planted on the floor by Shaq............


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

LMAO @ elbow to the neck. It was a forearm to his chest. Bynum himself said it didn't hit his face or anything like that. An overly excited Bynum provoked Shaq with a little shove himself, and Shaq shoved him back. Assess double techs and leave it at that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> If you're referring to me, I never defended Kobe for his ambush on Miller. That was one of the lowpoints in his career, in my opinion. He deserved the two games he sat out, and Shaq deserves the same punishment, but like I said, the league will show it's inconsistency with the way they will ignore this elbow to the neck like it never happened.


it was a forearm to the shoulder area that barely connected...if you are actually comparing that shot to the one that hit Miller, I dont know what to say........... if shaq had hit bynum (or any player) with the viciousness kobe did with his shot to Miller, that player would be hospitalized.....

the shaq forearm was more of a push than an elbow....it barely even connected and its just stupidity to compare that one to the one that knocked Miller to the floor


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

From LA Times



> "When he hit me, I was a little surprised," Bynum said. "*It wasn't in my face * or anything like that. He just *hit me back * in the chest. Nothing really I can do about that. He's kind of big."


Please take note of "wasn't in my face," and "hit me _back_." Bynum hit Shaq, Shaq hit Bynum. Both players took a shot at each other and were wrong for doing so, but I can understand why it happened with the emotions running high on both sides. I've gained a little respect for Bynum for the move he pulled, but I haven't lost respect for Shaq. It's not that big a deal, and certainly not as serious as Kobe's elbow.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> From LA Times
> 
> 
> Please take note of "wasn't in my face," and "hit me _back_." Bynum hit Shaq, Shaq hit Bynum. Both players took a shot at each other and were wrong for doing so, but I can understand why it happened with the emotions running high on both sides. I've gained a little respect for Bynum for the move he pulled, but I haven't lost respect for Shaq. It's not that big a deal.


 :clap:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The elbow wasn't in the face. It was the neck. The picture is on the last page.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Scuall said:


>


Shaq's elbow is clearly along Bynum's neck.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dont worry Patchwork.. Ill get em










ummmm it looks to me like Shaq elbow is on Bynum's chin or lower cheek... People need to read the threads before they make assumptions..


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Andrew Bynum vs. Shaq*

WHY THE **** IS EVERYONE ****ING DEFENDING BYNUM????!?!!??

Shaq dunk on bynum,good dunk
bynum dunk on shaq,good dunk
bynum push shaq ILIGAL MOVE
shaq push bynum back ILIGAL MOVE



People these days.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

You can't judge contact like this by just one picture. Watch the replay. It was a shot to his shoulder/chest, and Bynum confirmed this. "He just hit me back in the chest." How much clearer does he need to be? I think if he was hit in his neck, he'd say "neck" and not "chest". Maybe Bynum doesn't know his own body parts?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Shaq's elbow is clearly along Bynum's neck.


i see it along that upper right shoulder, which is even more obvious if you watch the video


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

watch the video on nba.com everybody from the games highlights

by the angle of the video it leaves zero doubt it was to the shoulder


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

This thread kicked ***, Bynums a balla , Shaq's been a balla......Bynums emotions were running high gave shaq a lil tug and Shaq got even for two things, 1. Bynum making him look bad 2. Bynum gave him a reason to swing....Simple as that but for the many **** talkers in these boards...These are my opinions.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

O and to end the disscussion on Shaq dunking on andrew so hard it made bynum fall BS....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn, no wonder Bynum shoved him. Shaq pulled him down to the floor hard.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ahh, I see exactly when that picture was taken

if you look at the video, at 52 seconds, there is no doubt the contact by shaq was to the shoulder region. After the initial contact, Bynum turned his body slightly to the right, which is right when that picture was taken

pictures dont say everything, and in this case when that picture was taken the contact was made previously and its misleading. The video shows that great


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

such over analysis. i remember your splitting hairs and over dissecting the clip where shaq fell on artests foot. You were like Kevin Costner in JFK on that one.

shaq gave him an elbow and we can all understand why. it wasnt overly viscious, and it wasnt in jest. move on.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

lakegz said:


> such over analysis. i remember your splitting hairs and over dissecting the clip where shaq fell on artests foot. You were like Kevin Costner in JFK on that one.


yea, I have a habit of overananalyzing things, to say the least 

In this case that picture was misleading since it was after contact was already made, and I did my best to try to explain why. I suck at explaining, so people could only watch the video and see for themselves

as for the hit, I know it wasnt in jest and ive said many times it wasnt vicious. The question is where it took place, not how vicious it was.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Shaq-vs.-Bynum?v=DGYyiLHlxOM&search=Bynum

take a look at the *last angle* shown- ends any doubt it was neck or above....that was on the shoulder


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nevermind.. nice last angle.. and that Bynum thing was just a shove..


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Bynum did nothing I've not seen other do to when Shaq is trying to get position so early in the clock. The difference was that Bynum was strong enough to bump Shaq hard enough to make Shaq take exception to it. There was a CLEAR intent on Shaq's part to "send a message" to Bynum. I remember Kobe doing that, and the league used his "intent" to do it as reason enough to suspend him for 2 games. Shaq took a swing at Bynum with his forearm. Shaq threw it AT Bynum, hitting him in the chest. It was a dirty play. 

Kobe stood his ground, held his forearm up, and Mike Miller ran into Kobe. It was a dirty play by Kobe, but it can at least be argued that he was standing his ground and put the forearm up to prevent a collision. But nonetheless, it was a DIRTY play. Shaq grabs Bynum's ARM and PULLS him into the forearm shiver. 

Of course, there'll be no suspension for Shaq in the league of inconsistency.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Shaq was going for the neck, he just missed like he always does. Pathetic that fans would compare the Bynum forearm on Shaq's arm to Shaq's full-on elbow near Bynum's neck. The picture is only more proof of where it landed. 

And when asked about the elbow during practice today during an FSN interview Bynum said he got hit around the neck. So, uh, yeah.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

EHL said:


> Shaq was going for the neck, he just missed like he always does. Pathetic that fans would compare the Bynum forearm on Shaq's arm to Shaq's full-on elbow near Bynum's neck. The picture is only more proof of where it landed.
> 
> And when asked about the elbow during practice today during an FSN interview Bynum said he got hit around the neck. So, uh, yeah.


how can you ever doubt the superman? So, uh, yeah


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Around the neck, yes. Shaq's arm connected with Bynum's shoulder and continued towards his neck because of the force of his shove, but it doesn't look like he actually followed through to directly elbow Bynum's neck, like someone else this season.

Oh wait, it's partly Miller's fault for running into Kobe's elbow, who was just standing his ground and put up a forearm to prevent a collision. Shaq on the other hand pulled Bynum, who did absolutely nothing wrong to Shaq, and was actually going for the neck but just missed because he doesn't have the 99% accuracy of The Mamba. This elbow by Shaq is much worse than Kobe's, but he won't get suspended because everyone knows the people in the league's front office love Shaq and hate Kobe. Well I'm glad this has all been cleared up for us!


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

I didn't say that, GTA. Don't put words in my mouth. I simply said that from Kobe's POV he can easily argue that he put his arm up, didn't move it in any direction, which he did. You, the NBA, I and everyone knows that's not the truth. LIKEWISE, we all know that Shaq CLEARLY INTENDED to hit Bynum. He used his OFF hand to grab Bynum's arm, then pulled him into a forearm shiver. HELL!!! Even the announcers were saying, "It looked like Shaq went for his head on that." 

Sensitive, sensitive, sensitive. *tsk tsk*


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

But it CAN'T be argued that Kobe just put his arm up to prevent a collision. He actually leaned his elbow towards Miller's throat. This Shaq/Bynum incident isn't as severe.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

And I wasn't saying the league likes Shaq and hates Kobe. NEVER did I say that. Show me where I said it. I said the league is inconsistent. It is. Look at how Kobe only got 2 games, when we ALL know that Danny Fortson would have been a 5 game suspension. Likewise, because Shaq didn't say anything afterwards, he won't get suspended AT ALL, even though he THREW a forearm with the intent to send a message, whereas Kobe held his forearm out with the intent to send the same message. But because Kobe spoke the unspoken words, he got suspended. The league offices said Kobe got suspended for the INTENTIONAL elbow, not because of what he said. Therefore, whether or not Shaq says something, shouldn't matter, since the League doesn't suspend players on those terms, just on the INTENTION.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Kobe wasn't aiming for Miller's throat. Kobe stuck the elbow up there with the intention to put Miller on his ***. As I've said NUMEROUS times, it was a DIRTY play. But he was trying to hit him in the chest area, just like Shaq was, unless you really believe that "the Mamba" strikes with 99% accuracy.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Shaq was provoked by an overly excited Bynum who unnecessarily shoved Shaq first. Kobe threw a much more dangerous elbow that looked like it was directly aimed for the neck and indeed connected, after being hit with _incidental_ contact as Miller went for a freakin' layup. The fact that Bynum initiated the scuffle is a big factor.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

Ok, you're right. Shaq doesn't deserve to be suspended. I mean, how dare Bynum play physical with Shaq knowing how "soft" Shaq plays or how "softly" he fights for position as the ball is being brought up the court. Bynum fouled him at worst. Shaq was embarassed and grabbed his arm, pulled Bynum into a forearm that looked to be aimed at his head, even the announcers said as much, that luckily hit the chest. 

The fact that he grabbed his arm and pulled him into the forearm should show that Shaq was intending on putting Bynum on his ***, but he didn't hit where he wanted. If he wanted to just forearm in the chest, he would have done it, without grabbing Bynum's arm. 

But how dare anyone think that Shaq might also have a "dirty" streak underneath all the humor.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Except Bynum wasn't just being "physical" with Shaq. There's no question Shaq intended to "send a message" to Bynum, but Bynum also wanted to send a message to Shaq with a shove himself.

So Kobe leans in with an elbow to the neck, but you say it can be argued that Kobe just put up his arm while standing still. He connects with Miller's neck, but you say he was actually aiming for his chest. I say Kobe leans in with a dangerous elbow aimed for the neck, clear grounds for suspension.

Shaq grabs Bynum's arm to prevent him from swinging again, but you say Shaq pulls Bynum into an elbow. Shaq connects with Bynum's shoulder, but you say he was actually aiming for his head. I say Shaq was provoked into shoving Bynum in his shoulder, no suspension.

These are two very different incidents. But I guess how one interprets what they see on a replay depends on whether or not they're a Laker/Kobe fan.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> But it CAN'T be argued that Kobe just put his arm up to prevent a collision. He actually leaned his elbow towards Miller's throat. This Shaq/Bynum incident isn't as severe.


You're actually telling me that you know for a fact Bryant wanted to elbow Miller in his throat? Boy, the BS doesn't get thicker than that. It was a dirty, dirty play, no argument there. But who the hell knows where Bryant wanted to hit him. We do know he wanted to hit him, and he did. Just like we know Shaq wanted to hit Bynum, and did. 



GTA Addict said:


> Around the neck, yes. Shaq's arm connected with Bynum's shoulder and continued towards his neck because of the force of his shove, but it doesn't look like he actually followed through to directly elbow Bynum's neck, like someone else this season.


lmao. How does it "not look like" Shaq didn't want to follow through but Bryant did? You mistake the results of an act with its intentions. Who knows where Kobe or Shaq actually intended to hit their foes. Certainly not you. Speculating about it is kind of sad. 



GTA Addict said:


> Shaq grabs Bynum's arm to prevent him from swinging again, but you say Shaq pulls Bynum into an elbow. Shaq connects with Bynum's shoulder, but you say he was actually aiming for his head. I say Shaq was provoked into shoving Bynum in his shoulder, no suspension.


Haha, so now Shaq's elbow was to Bynum's shoulder (it's irrefutable that it was his chest/neck area, unless you don't have the visual skills to analyze video evidence). And it's no suspension because....he was provoked. Yeah, good call. I feel dumber for having participated in this conversation.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

No one knows where Kobe or Shaq were aiming, but that doesn't mean we aren't allowed to make an assumption based on the video evidence right in front of us. You've used the words pathetic, sad, dumber, etc. in reference to the opinions of others, yet you've said in this thread that Bynum didn't initiate the scuffle when EVERY report I've read confirms that Bynum unnecessarily shoved Shaq first. Just trying to deny Shaq position, huh? omgomg lmao how pathetic and sad, i feel so dum now

I didn't say I wouldn't suspend Shaq ONLY because he was provoked. Shaq's forearm/elbow connected with the shoulder/chest area, it didn't directly connect with the neck/head area and didn't APPEAR to me that directly hitting that area was his intention. Kobe's elbow clearly connected above shoulder level, immediate grounds for suspension.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> No one knows where Kobe or Shaq were aiming, but that doesn't mean we aren't allowed to make an assumption based on the video evidence right in front of us. You've used the words pathetic, sad, dumber, etc. in reference to the opinions of others, yet you've said in this thread that Bynum didn't initiate the scuffle when EVERY report I've read confirms that Bynum unnecessarily shoved Shaq first. Just trying to deny Shaq position, huh? omgomg lmao how pathetic and sad, i feel so dum now


I'm not really interested in what "every" report claims (and not every report claims that, anyway). Additionally, I've said that Bynum didn't just try to deny him position but that it was also obvious he gave him an extra bump. You can make all the assumptions you want, but they're mostly pretty baseless.



> I didn't say I wouldn't suspend Shaq ONLY because he was provoked. Shaq's forearm/elbow connected with the shoulder/chest area, it didn't directly connect with the neck/head area and didn't APPEAR to me that directly hitting that area was his intention. Kobe's elbow clearly connected above shoulder level, immediate grounds for suspension.


You clearly didn't watch the replay very many times. Download it if you're going to discuss it.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

EHL said:


> I'm not really interested in what "every" report claims (and not every report claims that, anyway). Additionally, I've said that Bynum didn't just try to deny him position but that it was also obvious he gave him an extra bump. You can make all the assumptions you want, but they're mostly pretty baseless.


Just as baseless as you saying Shaq was aiming for Bynum's neck based on one picture frame?



> You clearly didn't watch the replay very many times. Download it if you're going to discuss it.


Oh, what's that? A baseless assumption? I've downloaded and watched the replay many times and I'm sticking with my interpretation, one that is confirmed by Bynum himself: "He just hit me back in the chest."


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> Just as baseless as you saying Shaq was aiming for Bynum's neck based on one picture frame?


The frame where he hit Bynum in the neck? Yes. 

And you're right, I should have said "Shaq looked like he was going for the neck". 



> Oh, what's that? A baseless assumption? I've downloaded and watched the replay many times and I'm sticking with my interpretation, one that is confirmed by Bynum himself: "He just hit me back in the chest."


Bynum also said he was hit in the neck area. Get over it.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't know exactly what Bynum said in whatever you're referring to, so I can't comment. If he was directly hit in the neck, then I stand corrected, but it certainly didn't appear that way to me on the replay. Shaq's forearm shiver was a wrong cheapshot, but wasn't as vicious as Kobe's and doesn't deserve the same punishment IMO. The altercation wasn't that serious. Everyone should get over it!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Agreed!


----------

